# FFXIV und ihre slow-combat-hater.



## keicho (13. August 2018)

ich muss hier einfach mal meinen salz ablassen, weil es mich derbe ankotzt sachen zu lesen wie:
"das combat system ist zu langsam und *******"
etc.

aber jetzt mal klartext.

was bringt es dir skills durchzuspamen ohne den kopf zu nutzen? ffxiv bietet dir das.
du benutzt n skill und hast dann wege die du gehen kannst, entweder full dmg, oder buffs/debuffs die du am laufen halten solltest. und noch so einige zwischenskills. (das sieht man anfangs aber im low lvl halt noch nicht.)
auserdem sind die bossfights, nebenaufträge, raids, und diese kleine "mini" spiele (die ein vollwertiges spiel sein könnten für 20€ auf steam^^) die es dann noch gibt, wie zb palast der toden. bzw gold saucer mit chocobo rennen, kartenspiel und vieles mehr.
ungeschlagene soundtracks.. mit echt schöner boss musik.
YouTube
YouTube
YouTube

nur mal um euch die schwierigkeit zu pressentieren.
in dem video ""FFXIV OST Bahamut Prime's Theme"" sind die alle 10 lvl über dem inhalt (60). und haben um die 2-3xfache leben und schaden. und auch noch mehr ressistenzen. und die haben es am ende nicht mal geschafft. und das ist ein lvl 50 inhalt^^ 
so etwas würde es nicht in einem spiel wie tera oder blade n souls geben. da die macher von dem "fast combat" nicht mal wissen was der max dmg output sein kann, dann machen die n inhalt und dann kommen oberzocker die das 5fache am dmg machen und durchrennen^^ tolle sache, das macht doch kein spaß :'D

dazu noch die richtig schweren bossfights die es sonst in keinem mmo gibt. da heißt es nicht einfach rein und killen. sondern practice, mit der gruppe reden und zusammen den fehler finden^^

auserdem muss man noch sagen das ffxiv die beste community hat die ich je in nem spiel sah, und ich spiel seit 2002. vll in ragnarok damals. die waren auch sehr freundlich (war aber auch abo damals^^) 
sowas merkt man einfach. die qualität. 

ihr solltet nicht immer nur 2 min drauf gucken und denken "ach kack combat system" wow hat n kack combat system, da es nur 1-5 spamen ist.
das ist bei ffxiv aber keinesfall so.

danke das ihr eure zeit verschwendet habt


----------



## Gamer090 (13. August 2018)

Ich bin gerade verwirrt, an wen genau richtet sich deine Beschwerde? Du befindest dich nicht in einem Sammelthread zum Spiel und das Spiel kriegt auf PCGH kaum News. Wenn du dich über das Verhalten anderer Spieler beschweren willst dann entweder im entsprechenden Sammelthread oder im Offiziellen Forum des Spiels.


----------



## Stueppi (13. August 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade verwirrt, an wen genau richtet sich deine Beschwerde? Du befindest dich nicht in einem Sammelthread zum Spiel und das Spiel kriegt auf PCGH kaum News. Wenn du dich über das Verhalten anderer Spieler beschweren willst dann entweder im entsprechenden Sammelthread oder im Offiziellen Forum des Spiels.



DAS habe ich mich auch gefragt.

FF14
Kampfsystem ist halt zu langsam. In anderen Spielen kann man auch Skills durchspammen, sogar mit Sinn und da geht aus in schnell.
Schlimmer ist die künstliche Begrenzung was Loot pro Woche angeht. Man kann garnicht richtig Inis und Raids machen weil man irgendwann im Cap der Münzen/Scherben ist mit denen man Ausrüstung kaufen kann. Dieses Scherben System ist sowieso total blöd.
Noch schlimmer ist das man die Story spielen MUSS sonst kommt man nicht ins Endgame. Klar man kann den Skip kaufen, aber man muss den Skip KAUFEN. Echt lästig wenn man eine Erweiterung hinterher hinkt.
Und komm mir nicht mit der ach so schönen Geschichte... Wieso kann ich ich die nicht nebenherspielen wärend ich auf den Invite warte?
Dann die Bosse. Es gibt nur die eine Spielweise sonst wipe.

FF14 hat genauso seine schwächen wie z.B. WoW. Leb damit das nicht alle dein Spiel so lieben wie du.
Außerdem, echte Fans kritisieiren die Schwächen, weil sie wollen das Ihr Lieblingsspiel das beste bleibt. Wer alles kritiklos annimmt und auch die Schwächen verteidigt ist nur ein Fanboy. Siehe Apple


----------

